# Star Wars: The Old Republic - Client für das Beta-Wochenende steht zum Download bereit



## SebastianThoeing (21. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: The Old Republic - Client für das Beta-Wochenende steht zum Download bereit * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: The Old Republic - Client für das Beta-Wochenende steht zum Download bereit


----------



## soldier1990 (21. November 2011)

lol 20 gb ich mit meiner bauernleitung
pff da brauch ich 2 tage für


----------



## simba572 (21. November 2011)

echt.. das isn witz! 20 gb. haha.


----------



## Angeldust (21. November 2011)

simba572 schrieb:


> echt.. das isn witz! 20 gb. haha.


 
Vollvertonung. Das war bekannt


----------



## Immo (21. November 2011)

sollte man da nich noch ne email von denen bekommen? ich hab bisher nix per email bekommen (ausser den invite), runterladen klappt nun trotzdem..


----------



## visitor (21. November 2011)

Bin ich der einzige der gefühlte 5x irgendwas bestätigt, verifiziert usw. hat und trotzdem laufend Meldungen bekommt das alles noch nicht erledigt ist?
Inzwischen lädts ja, war aber ne ganz schöne Prozedur oO


----------



## devflash (21. November 2011)

Joa visitor, ich sollte auch 3 von 5 Sicherheitsfragen angeben, am ende mussten es dann doch 5 von 5 sein, ka gefühlte 10x eingelogt irgend etwas beantwortet und bestätigt, aber er lädt.


----------



## Arkadon (21. November 2011)

Das bestimmt jetz ne blöde Frage aber ist das dann schon der finale klient?also was ich meine ist kann ich den dann drauflassen nach der beta und dann mit dem (womöglich mit paar updates)am 20.12 zum zocken nehmen oder is der wertlos zum release und ich muß normal von dvd installieren?


----------



## Vordack (21. November 2011)

Dann lade ich ihn nachher mal kurz runter, geht ja schnell


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. November 2011)

Ist das wenigstens so ein Download-Manager-Programm oder muss man das in "einem Rutsch" laden?
Ich hab nur DSL2000...uff....ob ich das bis zur beta schaffe herunterzuladen


----------



## N7ghty (21. November 2011)

devflash schrieb:


> Joa visitor, ich sollte auch 3 von 5 Sicherheitsfragen angeben, am ende mussten es dann doch 5 von 5 sein, ka gefühlte 10x eingelogt irgend etwas beantwortet und bestätigt, aber er lädt.


 Da stand "für ein sicheres Konto sollten sie 5 von 5 Fragen beantworten", das war freiwillig.^^ Ich hab auch nur drei beantwortet. Diese ganzen Fragen wie "Wer ist dein bester Freund?", "Was ist dein Lieblingsbuch?" können sich immerhin schnell überholen...


----------



## TilleG (21. November 2011)

1. es reichen 3 Fragen
2. es ist ein Downloadmanager, so dass es nicht in einem Rutsch erledigt werden muss

Persönlich bin ich gespannt, wie viel sich seit dem Test im Spätsommer geändert hat.


----------



## FlorianStangl (21. November 2011)

Bei wem es trotz Sicherheitsfragen nicht mit dem Login im Launcher klappt: Neues Passwort festlegen. Hat laut User-Berichten geholfen.


----------



## SchimmelBoi (21. November 2011)

Download Client konnte ich problemlos laden. Aber danach geht garnichts.
Ich gebe meine E-mail, sowie PW korrekt ein, aber es steht immer drann das es falsch wäre, es stimmt aber zu 100000000%^^, ich bekomm die kriese.


----------



## maxilink (21. November 2011)

server sind eh grad down^^


----------



## visitor (21. November 2011)

SchimmelBoi schrieb:


> Download Client konnte ich problemlos laden. Aber danach geht garnichts.
> Ich gebe meine E-mail, sowie PW korrekt ein, aber es steht immer drann das es falsch wäre, es stimmt aber zu 100000000%^^, ich bekomm die kriese.


 
Hatte ich auch. Konnte aber mit einer Sicherheitsfrage weiter machen. Geht das bei dir nicht?


----------



## Lordex (21. November 2011)

Arkadon schrieb:


> Das bestimmt jetz ne blöde Frage aber ist das dann schon der finale klient?also was ich meine ist kann ich den dann drauflassen nach der beta und dann mit dem (womöglich mit paar updates)am 20.12 zum zocken nehmen oder is der wertlos zum release und ich muß normal von dvd installieren?


 
Jo das würd mich auch ma interessieren! Hab jetzt schon oft gehört, das es wohl so sein wird das man DIESEN Client dann nur Updaten muss!



SchimmelBoi schrieb:


> Download Client konnte ich problemlos laden. Aber danach geht garnichts.
> Ich  gebe meine E-mail, sowie PW korrekt ein, aber es steht immer drann das  es falsch wäre, es stimmt aber zu 100000000%^^, ich bekomm die  kriese.


 
ROFL, schon ma lesen gelernt? Es geht erst am FREITAG los(sofern die Infos stimmen)


----------



## FlorianStangl (21. November 2011)

Aus dem offiziellen Forum:

*Downloadgeschwindigkeit entspricht nicht Eurer Bandbreite*
  Unter Umständen bockt hier Euer Virenscanner. Deaktiviert ihn testweise, startet den SWTOR-Launcher neu und prüft, ob sich die Download-Geschwindigkeit bessert. Startet den Virenscanner aber nach dem Download unbedingt wieder.

*Login schlägt fehl / Passwort nicht erkannt*
  Fordert ein neues Passwort an. Wenn Ihr ein neues Passwort eingeben müsst, verzichtet ERSTMAL auf Umlaute (äöüÄÖÜ), denn damit scheint es Probleme zu geben.

*Sicherheitsabfrage wird nicht erkannt*
  Solltet Ihr eine neue Sicherheitsabfrage eingeben müssen, verzichtet vorerst auf Umlaute (äöüÄÖÜ) in der Antwort, denn kann es aktuell wohl Probleme geben.


----------



## maxilink (21. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Jo das würd mich auch ma interessieren! Hab jetzt schon oft gehört, das es wohl so sein wird das man DIESEN Client dann nur Updaten muss!
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, schon ma lesen gelernt? Es geht erst am FREITAG los(sofern die Infos stimmen)



Ich denke er meint dass er sich nciht beim clienten einloggen kann und somit auch nicht zum download kommt, erstmal selber lesen lernen


----------



## Oli22 (21. November 2011)

SchimmelBoi schrieb:


> Download Client konnte ich problemlos laden. Aber danach geht garnichts.
> Ich gebe meine E-mail, sowie PW korrekt ein, aber es steht immer drann das es falsch wäre, es stimmt aber zu 100000000%^^, ich bekomm die kriese.


 das hat ich auch bis mir eingefallen ist das vor kurzem zwangsweise eine PW änderung vorgenommen werden musste!! Entweder mal auf der Seite einloggen und probieren... oder gucken ob nich 1 Buchstabe gross geschrieben war im PW...das war eine Pflichteingabe je 1 grossbuchstabe und 1 zahl!!!!


----------



## Arkadon (21. November 2011)

toll läd mit 110 kb/s runter da bin ich pünktlich zu release fertig O.o


----------



## paper1211 (21. November 2011)

1,5 Mb/s sag ich nur und das sehr konstant


----------



## Oli22 (21. November 2011)

paper1211 schrieb:


> 1,5 Mb/s sag ich nur und das sehr konstant


 jup, 1,5 mbyte pro sekunde...schon seit ner knappen stunde


----------



## Wamboland (21. November 2011)

Jup, der Patcher ist recht langsam - schwankt bei mir immer so zwischen 1,5 bis 3,8MB/s.  Meist aber so 1,9-2,6MB. 

Das geht bei Rift besser, da hab ich immer 3,8-4,2MB/s 

Bin mal gespannt. Das Wochenende wird zeigen ob ich es vorbestelle oder nicht.


----------



## Arkadon (21. November 2011)

ah jetz^^ 700k/bs das max bei mir.nich das schnellste aber ok


----------



## Angeldust (21. November 2011)

Bioware versucht nur noch zu patchen. Also sieht so aus als ob das der finale Client wäre, aber sie behalten sich vor dass auch nochmal nen neuer Client kommen könnte.

Und zu den Riftleuten: Rift hatte zu Release weniger Spieler als hier die Beta^^... das könnte nen Grund sein warum die Server schneller waren 

Testwochenende ist bis jetzt noch nicht genau angekündigt, insofern warten bis es logeht und hoffen dass vorher noch nen Patch kommt...


----------



## devflash (21. November 2011)

Bei mir lief der Download am Anfang auch mit 800-1000kb, aber seit knapp 3 Stunden nur noch auf Sparflamme sprich 200kb.
Es ist schon interessant wie stark sich der Speed von User zu User unterscheidet, aber was solls, bis zum Wochenende ist der auch mit 200kb fertig.


----------



## Deewee (21. November 2011)

3,7 - 4,2MB pro Sekunde... non stop
Der Drops war schnell gelutscht.... jetzt müsste mal nur zocken können


----------



## Ubojica95 (21. November 2011)

12 kb/s .. freu mich schon auf das Spiel


----------



## Belgium (21. November 2011)

Aber man kann es nur am Wochenende spielen, als sprich von Freitag bis öhm Montag? Oder kann man schon wenn es morgen fertig wäre, seinen Charakter erstellen?


----------



## Wamboland (22. November 2011)

Frühestens ab Freitag 17 Uhr - wenn man pech hat, aber auch erst ab Samstag 17 Uhr ..


----------



## Malifurion (22. November 2011)

Hab ne schwache Leitung (3k) aber läuft auch nonstop mit max. Auslastung durch. Freu mich schon. Denke, so ab 3.00 PM kann man zoggen.


----------



## Fightingfurball (22. November 2011)

Arkadon schrieb:


> Das bestimmt jetz ne blöde Frage aber ist das dann schon der finale klient?also was ich meine ist kann ich den dann drauflassen nach der beta und dann mit dem (womöglich mit paar updates)am 20.12 zum zocken nehmen oder is der wertlos zum release und ich muß normal von dvd installieren?


Meiner Erfahrung nach von ein paar Betas sind die Clients normalerweise final, werden aber immer wieder gepatched. Am Ende kommt dann meistens nochmal eine Art größerer Goldpatch, den man wieder herunterladen muss. 
Es ist auch günstig wenn du schon soviel Data wie möglich hast, da die Server meistens mit größeren Problemen beim Release geplagt sind.


----------



## Dab0 (22. November 2011)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Jup, der Patcher ist recht langsam - schwankt bei mir immer so zwischen 1,5 bis 3,8MB/s.  Meist aber so 1,9-2,6MB.
> 
> Das geht bei Rift besser, da hab ich immer 3,8-4,2MB/s
> 
> Bin mal gespannt. Das Wochenende wird zeigen ob ich es vorbestelle oder nicht.


 
da wirst aber enttäuscht sein
das WE is nur nen stresstest, da wird wohl net viel mit spielen der beta sein


----------



## Dab0 (22. November 2011)

Belgium schrieb:


> Aber man kann es nur am Wochenende spielen, als sprich von Freitag bis öhm Montag? Oder kann man schon wenn es morgen fertig wäre, seinen Charakter erstellen?


soll wohl auf gestaffelt ablaufen wie der start


----------



## Angeldust (22. November 2011)

Die Gelbposter haben in den Foren zugeschlagen:

- Zugang in mehreren Intervallen
- Zugang hängt davon ab, wann ihr die Einlaung akzeptiert hat
- Welle 1 ab Freitag 17:00
- Welle 2 ab Samstag 17:00
- Welle 3 ab Sonntag 17:00
- Ihr bekommt ne Mail wann ihr dran seid
- Am Montag um 06:59 ist euer Zugang beendet

Grund für die Staffelung ist, dass man den Release simulieren will. Die Early Access Leute werden auch gestaffelt zugelassen

Originalpost steht im Forum bei swtor.com


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2011)

paper1211 schrieb:


> 1,5 Mb/s sag ich nur und das sehr konstant


 
Nja bei mir schwankte es zwischen 4 und 12 MB/s. Einmal fiel es auf 400 kb/s ab, da startete ich den Intaller neu und dann war er wieder bei 8 MB/s.

Kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2011)

12mb wäre das Maximum einer 100mbit Leitung, bist bei Kabel Deutschland?
Ansonsten sind 8MB/s für einen p2p Launcher schon recht ordentlich, solche Werte hab ich mit dem von WoW nie erreicht, hab aber auch "nur" VDSL50.


----------



## Nosi11 (22. November 2011)

bin mal gespannt wie stressig das wochenende wird.
nachdem der letzte patch eigentlich nur mehr robleme gebracht hat, hab ich da ein wenig angst


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 12mb wäre das Maximum einer 100mbit Leitung, bist bei Kabel Deutschland?
> Ansonsten sind 8MB/s für einen p2p Launcher schon recht ordentlich, solche Werte hab ich mit dem von WoW nie erreicht, hab aber auch "nur" VDSL50.


 
Jo, klaro bin ich da, sonst hätte ich ja kaum 12 MB/s  , aber das Maximum ist 12,5 MB/s 


Die 12 MB hatte ich beim start des Downloads. Eingependelt hat er sich dann irgendwie auf 8.

Also die DL Raten sind echt super. Die volle Bandbreite erreiche ich sonst nur bei Newsgroups.


----------



## Goldmann (22. November 2011)

Der Download war mal super fix!!! Es kann ins Wochenende gehen


----------



## Exar-K (22. November 2011)

Jetzt hab ich schon zu beiden Wochenendstresstests Betaeinladungen bekommen obwohl ich Dauertester bin. Ich wette die kriegen irgendwann noch mehr durcheinander und klemmen mir Montag zusammen mit den Wochenendtestern den Zugang ab.


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2011)

HA HA!

Richtig so! Du Suchti!


----------



## Exar-K (22. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> HA HA!
> 
> Richtig so! Du Suchti!


 Soviel Beta spiele ich derzeit gar nicht, da ich primär mit Skyward Sword beschäftigt bin.


----------



## Angeldust (22. November 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich schon zu beiden Wochenendstresstests Betaeinladungen bekommen obwohl ich Dauertester bin. Ich wette die kriegen irgendwann noch mehr durcheinander und klemmen mir Montag zusammen mit den Wochenendtestern den Zugang ab.


 
Bin Permatestet und hab nun schon 3 Beta-Wochenendinvites zusätzlich 

Gibt aber nen Yellowpost dass man das einfach ignorieren soll^^


----------



## Dab0 (22. November 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Soviel Beta spiele ich derzeit gar nicht, da ich primär mit Skyward Sword beschäftigt bin.


ja wir wissens mittlerweile du spielst beta schön für dich, nur nerf nich in 8 tagen is ende mit beta


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2011)

Dab0 schrieb:


> ja wir wissens mittlerweile du spielst beta schön für dich, nur nerf nich in 8 tagen is ende mit beta




Heut mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden oder warum so agressiv?


----------



## Angeldust (22. November 2011)

Dab0 schrieb:


> ja wir wissens mittlerweile du spielst beta schön für dich, nur nerf nich in 8 tagen is ende mit beta


 
Und das mit dem Betaende weißt du woher?^^

Nach dem aktuellen Stand des Spiels werden die bis kurz vor knapp testen lassen


----------



## Exar-K (22. November 2011)

Dab0 schrieb:


> ja wir wissens mittlerweile du spielst beta schön für dich, nur nerf nich in 8 tagen is ende mit beta


 Ich nerfe hier gar nix mein kleiner Analphabet, das machen höchstens die Entwickler. 


Edit:


Angeldust schrieb:


> Bin Permatestet und hab nun schon 3 Beta-Wochenendinvites zusätzlich
> Gibt aber nen Yellowpost dass man das einfach ignorieren soll^^


Ok, den habe ich wohl übersehen. Allerdings hab ich heute die 2. Beta-Weekend-Mail bestätigt. Hoffentlich hat das meinen Testzugang nicht "umgewandelt".


----------



## Tervo (22. November 2011)

"Server reagiert nicht."? Hmm, ich will doch nur den Clienten runterladen. Wie blöd


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2011)

Tervo schrieb:


> "Server reagiert nicht."? Hmm, ich will doch nur den Clienten runterladen. Wie blöd


 
Oben steht ne Fehlermeldung, unten sieht man den DL Fortschritt (im DL Client).


----------



## Falco18 (22. November 2011)

@Tervo

Komisch, downloade schon seit 10 Uhr ohne Unterbrechung. Hab gleich alles drauf.


----------



## Tervo (22. November 2011)

Seltsam. Also ich sehe unten im Clienten gar keinen DL Fortschritt, auch mein Passwort habe ich schon geändert...


----------



## Matico (22. November 2011)

morgens die mails gecheckt, download angeschmissen, fertig. nur der frühe wurm vögelt


----------



## McDrake (22. November 2011)

Bei mir wirds wohl nix mehr 
Wollte Passwort ändern, was aber nicht ging, weil die Page andauernd überlastet ist.
Somit kann ich auch den Download nicht starten.

Muss "man" sich da jetzt schon Sorgen machen um die Serverleistung?
Klar wird jetzt grad runtergeladen was das Zeug hält.
Aber Warum sind dann die Loginserver so überlastet?

Naja. Mal schaun, was am 20.12. passiert 

// Seh grad, jetzt sinds Wartungsarbeiten


----------



## maggi92 (22. November 2011)

Gibts ja nicht, ich hab nur noch paar Megabyte zum downloaden und nun geht nichts mehr.
Weiß man schon, wann es wieder funktioniert?


----------



## Arkadon (22. November 2011)

Alles fertig seit heute Mittag .. bringt nur nix weil DER BLÖDE 'SPIELEN' BUTTON GRAU IST!!!!!!!! ((( naja halt am We dann


----------



## Belgium (22. November 2011)

7,11 GB übrig....böh naja sind ja noch 3 Tage.


----------



## maggi92 (23. November 2011)

Ist es normal, dass man sich nicht mehr einloggen kann? Bei mir kommt da nichts mehr danach..


----------



## Belgium (23. November 2011)

Bei mir klappt es ohne Problem, im Moment noch 1,68Gb übrig...schade das man so noch keinen Charakter erstellen kann...naja is ja bald schon Freitag.


----------



## Arkadon (23. November 2011)

Hat wer ne Ahnung ob man mit dem Beta Klient auch zum Release spielen kann?
Ihr kennt das wenn das Spiel seiner Begierde endlich rauskommt hat man mal garkeinen Bock auf installieren und erstrecht nicht auf zig GB downloaden bevor es losgehn kann^^
Wenn man den Klient drauflassen könnte nach der Beta und am Releas Tag nur noch sein PW/Login eingeben könnte und los gehts wäre es schon toll


----------



## Belgium (23. November 2011)

Also ich kann mich erinnern, nachdem ich das Age of Conan Client angetestet hatte und das Spiel gekauft habe (DVD Version), dann hmm glaub ich, dann deinstalliert und neudruffinstallierte...glaubig


----------



## PhFlYeR (23. November 2011)

Belgium schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt es ohne Problem, im Moment noch 1,68Gb übrig...schade das man so noch keinen Charakter erstellen kann...naja is ja bald schon Freitag.


 
Naja der Character-Editor ist das Schlechteste an SWTOR. 
Werden wieder alle gleich aussehen wie bei WoW...


----------



## Belgium (23. November 2011)

Ja das dacht ich mir schon, naja WoW kenn ich schon und Age of Conan ist einfach der beste Editor überhaupt! Da sieht nicht jeder jedem ähnlich...  Naja erstmal am WE testen und dann mal guckn...


----------



## Bloodwolf123 (23. November 2011)

Freitag und Samstag is Party Time . Aber am Sonntag werd ichs mir Reinziehen *_*


----------



## maxilink (23. November 2011)

yeih ich darf ab freitag loslegen


----------



## devflash (23. November 2011)

maxilink schrieb:


> yeih ich darf ab freitag loslegen


 
Wo kann man das erfahren, schicken die einem eine Mail, oder steht das irgendwo im Account?

Ok hat sich erledigt, sie verschicken die Details zum Start per Mail....

juhu freitag


----------



## Mathragor (23. November 2011)

geht das für alle nur 1 tag, also die freitag leute freitags, die samstags leute samstags usw, oder ab freitag dann das ganze wochenende? weiss das jemand ?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (24. November 2011)

Du kannst schon bald mit dem Testen von Star Wars™: The Old Republic™ beginnen! Dein Test beginnt am:

Freitag, 25. November, 17:00 Uhr


höhö


----------



## Kerusame (24. November 2011)

ab freitag ganzes woe, ich bin bei der ersten welle


----------



## Malifurion (24. November 2011)

Friday, 10.00AM CST. Yep. Ich bin dabei  Wochenende gerettet.


----------



## Goldmann (24. November 2011)

aYEah Its a GO!  all systems ready!!!


----------



## Arkadon (24. November 2011)

Freitag 17 Uhr schöne Sache


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Friday, 10.00AM CST. Yep. Ich bin dabei  Wochenende gerettet.


Dito ... nachdem ich gestern um 07:00 von Arbeit aus den Launcher hab laden können, hab ich gestern innerhalb von zwei Stunden das komplette Spiel geladen.

Fand ich gut.


----------



## Frullo (24. November 2011)

Mathragor schrieb:


> geht das für alle nur 1 tag, also die freitag leute freitags, die samstags leute samstags usw, oder ab freitag dann das ganze wochenende? weiss das jemand ?


 
Soviel ich weiss, das ganze Wochenende: Es geht ja darum, den tatsächlichen Launch zu simulieren - und da haben Leute die vorbestellt haben früher Zugang: Je früher man vorbestellt hat, desto früher (max. 5 Tage vor Launch, also ab 15.12.2011 geht's los) hat man Zugang. Um die Server nicht in die Knie zu zwingen wird der Zugang gestaffelt.

Aber genau wie beim Launch werden jene die früher Zugang erhalten auch dann noch Zugang haben, wenn die nächsten Staffeln freigegeben werden. Selbiges wird dementsprechend dieses Wochenende simuliert: Die mit Zugang am Freitag können am längsten spielen.


----------



## Sheggo (24. November 2011)

wenn ich den Launcher überhaupt mal starten könnte.... erst kam dieser "Region-Error" (bekannt aus dem Forum). dann haben sie ihre Sicherheitsabfragen geändert und ich kann nicht einloggen, ohne mein Passwort zu aktualisieren. Das kann ich aber nicht aktualisieren, weil ich ja nicht einloggen kann... 

sollen sie ihren Test ohne mich machen, ich warte bis zum Release und auf positive Berichte, was Stabilität angeht.


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> [...] dann haben sie ihre Sicherheitsabfragen geändert und ich kann nicht einloggen, ohne mein Passwort zu aktualisieren. Das kann ich aber nicht aktualisieren, weil ich ja nicht einloggen kann...


Das ganze war ein wenig knifflig. Ich musste mein Password auch ändern, konnte mich mit meinem alten, war in der 30 Tage Beta, nicht mehr einloggen ... wegen neuer Passwordrichtlinien.

Auf der Homepage gibt es einen Link um das Password zurückzusetzen, dann bekommst du eine Bestätigungsmail und musst dann im Anschluss, was total dämlich ist, fünf (!) Fragen beantworten. Eine von den fünf Fragen wird dir bei jedem Start gestellt, erst nach Beantwortung kannst du spielen.

Der Blizzard Authentificator für Arme ... quasi. 

Bei mir war die Seite halt nur überlastet zur normalen Abendzeit, früh hat alles funktioniert & das Setup ist zum Glück unabhängig von der trägen Webseite.


----------



## drumbunny (24. November 2011)

Hab auch grad ne mail bekommen... 10 AM CST ???
Was ist denn CST für ne Zeitzone? Noch nie gehört...

Wieviel Uhr ist das bei uns?


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

CST = Central Standard Time, die Zonenzeit der Zeitzone UTC-6.


----------



## Vordack (24. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> CST = Central Standard Time, die Zonenzeit der Zeitzone UTC-6.


 
Zur Ergänzung, UTC = Koordinierte Weltzeit – Wikipedia


----------



## Oli22 (24. November 2011)

drumbunny schrieb:


> Hab auch grad ne mail bekommen... 10 AM CST ???
> Was ist denn CST für ne Zeitzone? Noch nie gehört...
> 
> Wieviel Uhr ist das bei uns?


 bei mir stand 17uhr


----------



## Dysan (25. November 2011)

Noch 3 1/2 h


----------

